# whats the worst birthday experiences you have ever had?



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I just wanted to know if any of you SASers have had any really crappy birthdays?

I think one of my worst ones has to be 2 years ago on my 16th birthday, where i woke up happy and excited, went to school and out of my small group of friends, not obe single person had gotten me a present. 
I then spent the rest of the day in school faking smiles and holding back tears until i got home and my mum gave me her present, which was a necklace that she'd had for 2 years. 
That pretty much sebt me over the edge and i went to my room, sat on ths floor by my bed and cried for almost an hour.

Just curious to know if anyone has had any similar experiences?
I also want to know so that i feel a luttle less alone in the world :/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

No one celebrates my birthday


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I remember my birthday last year specifically as one of the worst. I went to work where no one knew it was my birthday (they all realized it when they went home and logged onto Facebook). I don't normally get angry customers. I got three on my birthday.

My birthdays are fairly uneventful, I just don't know what to do with myself since I don't party. I mean, my last birthday, I went to school even though I had no classes.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I pretty much give up on my birthdays after my 16th, i even disabled the alert on facebook that tells people when your birthday is coming up, jist so i could see who actually cared enough to renenber themselves...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't describe my birthdays as crappy exactly, but I never do anything because I have no friends. Totally uneventful is more accurate. I had a birthday 2 days ago and I spent the whole day in airports travelling home. So it was especially tedious. Plus I was sleep deprived, as I was all week.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, none are really crappy because they're almost nonexistent. I just hang out with my family, check my phone to see if anyone remembered but there's never anything. I remember it was kind of crappy on my 16th because that's supposed to be a special birthday and not one of my friends even said happy birthday to me. It stung a little, but I don't know now I'm used to just doing nothing. It's like a regular day except I get a few presents from family.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

My birthdays are lame. I have a huge family though, and my grandparents call along with an aunt or two... but none of my 'friends' ever remember mine. I gave up on birthday celebrations when I was 15. No point. 
I remember my dad fell on top of me during one of my bday's... =/ embarrassing. It was probably around 5th grade.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to choose between the worst 2 and this one protects privacy better.

For my 30th I went on a trip with an ex's family to a place I love. I noticed disrespectful behaviours now and then but it reached a peak on my birthday. I'll omit the dynamics and outline the behaviours.

I entered the room and had breakfast. No one said anything to me about it which is weird because that's what normals do. I immediately sensed everything was off. We spent the day travelling to the planned places - caves and wildlife centre with a model train track. It rained all day, one of them complained about the music I wanted and was extremely morose and ****** all day. No one said anything pleasant to anyone. They were in foul moods and made no effort. 1/2 remained in the car at one place, and while there I said something light to the father and he blanked me and walked off, seeming annoyed. 

No one had gotten me anything. Weird because that's what normals do. I was blanked all day and given the silent treatment. When we got back I told my ex I was leaving but got persuaded to stay. I didn't melt down properly till the middle of the night, and was in a state all the next day. Extremely hurtful. I no longer spend such days around people after too many events like this and this year won't be marking it at all.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

The last couple have been kind of bad, i've made plans for the last couple but barely any one turned up ;-;


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh man, BIRTHDAYS. I have a history of not really loving birthdays.

In grade two, I got totally overwhelmed by all the guests and I think I freaked out or something. In grade three, I invited just two people, but I still ended up crying in my room by the end of the night. So I gave up birthday parties. Around the time I turned 16, my best friend at the time invited me over and told me to bring a veggie burger because they were barbecuing. Apparently it was a surprise party for me (my entire Latin class jumped out of a closet and said HI HAPPY BIRTHDAY! in Latin) but I HAD TO BRING MY OWN VEGGIE BURGER! Wtf is that.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

25th... I had moved to Maine but for the first month was forced to live with my first husbands family. We had a small room upstairs and his brother had a room, his parents had a room and his father's mother had a room. On my birthday everyone knew and did not acknowledge it as - there were more important things going on (and to do). I was already in crisis because my brain kept flagging it as a quarter of a century old, it was the first time I was ever really away from my family on my birthday, first time ever without a bday party or cake or at least being taken to dinner. My mother-in-law was being pissy with me because her mother-in-law was being pissy with her... and the old saying that sh** runs downhill was never more true. I was criticized for my every attempt to help with chores (I wasn't using hot enough water to watch dishes, I was hanging the laundry upside down on the clothes line, I wasn't scrubbing the floors fast enough... everything. Finally I was upset and went to my room and was told I couldn't hide in the room and to come down and 'be sociable' that being upstairs when everyone was downstairs was rude. Later my husband told me that if we had to live at a homeless shelter instead of there he would move out with me. He found us a place to live and me a job within the next few weeks... but that was the worst ever.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

this year was teh lamest so far. my only friend had moved out of the country a few months prior, so i didn't do anything. i think i went to a mall and walked the circle. didn't even buy myself anything. the next day i was gonna go see a movie myself, but my mom texted asking me to take my little brother to see kung fu panda 2.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't had a real birthday since I was like 13. I mean like a real celebration. My birthdays usually consist of having cake with my family, often they'll end up arguing and yelling at each other. Then my mom starts yelling at me for being this old and worthless. I hate my birthdays.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd rather not go into details but I've had quite a few birthdays that ended with me crying alone in my room and hating my family.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

My dad forgot it. It kind of stung. Maybe it was payback for me forgetting his bday that same year.

Had it comming, but still:

;_;


----------



## bughouseprod (Jul 24, 2011)

Last year on my birthday I had to work and everyone was making fun of me. My manager made me cry. They would tease me and insult me and call
me derogatory names. I got off work crying mid afternoon and had a terrible mood the rest of the day


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Meh, I've never made much of a fuss over birthdays, but last year stood out a bit more than the others I guess - if only because 21 is supposed to be some sort of milestone. 

I spent it by myself, at home, with a fifth of vodka and my cat -- ate cereal for dinner, watched Dr. Who, puked cereal, went to bed. :stu

The theme of my one-woman + feline party was "sappy chick flick clichés." 

Success.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Not since I was kid have I had people my age to my birthday. I love my family and love that they would share in my special day but it does make it sad when I have no friends to celebrate with except those sweet enough on my FB to wish me. I've had some upsetting birthdays, try for instance my 8th birthday. My nephew who is now 19 who was about 2 at the time pulled the cloth off the table and all the cake fell on the floor. 

My Aunt had to make a new one, also we had a power failure later that's about us much as I remember about that one. Or How about we talk about the time on my 24th birthday when instead of going downtown and having drinks at the bar with my sisters like I was promised I instead ended up going to the movies with my mom to see Knight and Day thanks to the G20. I did feel bad for my mom though she was suppose to go see an Andre Rue Concert but of course it got cancelled so to make it up to her and to me, one of my relatives paid for us to see a movie. 

There was also that time when I was 11 when my mom and grandma got into a fight and of course it ended up being about me and my report card and the fact that I was struggling in Math and well my friends I had then were there and my parents made a whole scene about it, then my mom mooned everyone (humiliating) not only did she moon my grandma but the friends I did have there because she thought they were laughing at her, and someone got their finger stuck in the door. That there is number 1. Just the pure embarrassment and my grandma drinking and throwing me and my mom out. Of course she threw us out quite often only to have us come back again.


----------



## julianista7 (Mar 12, 2012)

well... today is my 16th birthday. its supposed to be my sweet sixteen. but this morning a girl at my school killed herself and i had a really crappy burrito for lunch. i wouldve rather had your sixteen candle status birthday than what i had today. :/


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

My birthdays have all been normal, if very low-key. I think I cried and ran from my own 4th birthday party when I sat on a balloon and it scared me when it popped, though.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

My uncle died on my 16th. birthday. He was only 21. And I got beat up that evening. 

My kids usually cheer up my birthdays. Last year I had a Sponge Bob theme cake and decorations. Bunch of kids friends there. lol.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

every landmark birthday was painful for me. perfect reminders of how few people, if any, care about me at all. One birthday I read half of Huckleberry Finn at Barnes N' Noble, trying not to cry, just to avoid being at home and having my parents ask about my non-existent plans. my birthday is easily my least favorite day of the year. can't wait to live alone some day. at least i could escape my parents harassing me and insisting i have to do something, or hang out with someone. it absolutely makes me want to blow my brains out.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I would have to say my 14th birthday. My dad was drunk and was being really mean to everyone. Then he got in a fight with my brother and ended up hitting his own girlfriend in the face. My brother and I had to rush out of the house before things got too bad and we drove to my aunts. It was embarrassing cuz I even had a friend over and she saw all of it, and then her parents didn't want her at my house :\


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Since I was about 14 ive not cared it was my birthday and done nothing special on it :rain


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

On my 21st I took an acid trip and watched the man I loved flirt with my sister the whole night. I watched him pull the same moves on her as he did on me. I would have rather spent the night alone.


----------



## worstluckever (May 18, 2012)

*Worst Birthday Ever*

you guys all think you have it so hard. 
"OH i got no presents"
"OH people didnt know it was my birthday"
"yeah well i dont really do anything for it"

my worst birthday ever just happened. it was my 18th birthday and want to know where i spent it?

HOSPITAL. YES people thats right hospital with the worst case of Strep Tonsilitis and Mono that the doctors have ever seen. On an IV for fluids, steriods, and anti inflammatory drugs. Oh and thats not even the worst part! when i woke up on the morning of my birthday i was wheeled into the operation room 15 minutes later when my spleen ruptured. Now if this isnt bad enough i was supposed to compete and the Olympic Trials in 3 weeks. Yup Olympic trials.

but go ahead guys. you write about how people didnt care. because at least you had someone there. my dad is dead and my mother in europe with her new boyfriend.

thats all i have to say


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

When I turned 20. I was so depressed. I laid in bed all day crying.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of my birthdays have been terrible.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When I was younger my mom put trick birthday candles in my cake. I tried to blow them out but they wouldn't go so I REALLY blew hard trying to make them go out, but ended up spitting all over the cake. :shrug


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

My 18th birthday was on my grandmothers funeral.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

my 11th b'day on 9/11/01....I came to school so happy that day. I brought food for all my classmates and everything...it was going to be a fun day .....then my stupid teacher ruined it. She told that it's not right to celebrate after such a tragedy....she went home crying -_- . And then later that day some of my friends took me to DQ near by to order ice cream cake....and the cashier was shaking his head lookin at us like "these terrorist looking kids are celebrating this!?".....worst b'day ever.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

When I was 14 my mother was drunk and being really mean to me on my birthday and eventually got knocked out on the couch.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Be 8 years old, Have friends, First ever birthday party, Dog bites friend in the face. Last ever birthday party lol


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> my 11th b'day on 9/11/01....I came to school so happy that day. I brought food for all my classmates and everything...it was going to be a fun day .....then my stupid teacher ruined it. She told that it's not right to celebrate after such a tragedy....she went home crying -_- . And then later that day some of my friends took me to DQ near by to order ice cream cake....and the cashier was shaking his head lookin at us like "these terrorist looking kids are celebrating this!?".....worst b'day ever.


That sucks. But it reminded me of this Dear Abby column:



> *DEAR ABBY:* Sept. 11 was the 10th birthday of our neighbors' little girl, "Megan." At church that day there was a lovely memorial prayer for the victims of 9/11, but no mention of Megan's birthday among the other special occasions of the week.
> 
> Megan's family went to the cemetery, put flowers on the memorial there and then went home. There was no party or cake for Megan. When I took over a card and a small gift, her mom thanked me but said the day was too sad for Megan to celebrate her birthday. She said they had never done so, not even on an alternate date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Well..not sure how I feel about posting it but, when I was in elem school, my parents threw a joint party for my sister and I. She was allowed to invite friends, I wasn't. Also wasn't allowed to receive gifts or cards. I had to specifically give everyone a letter stating do not give me anything. My parents sucked, but being awesome, I had a good time anyway, much to my dad's probably dismay.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Its the same every year. I always expect someone to call and say happy birthday and every year nothing happens. No one offers to take me out. No one offers gifts. My birthday is just another day.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

When I was ten, being kidnapped by my mom had nothing to do with me and never getting to go back home. Well at least not until she died two years ago, then I got to come back with my grandparents.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

RavenDust said:


> When I was ten, being kidnapped by my mom had nothing to do with me and never getting to go back home. Well at least not until she died two years ago, then I got to come back with my grandparents.


Wow how horrible!

On my 21st birthday I was arrested on the las vegas strip, hospitalized, and sent to a mental hospital where I spent about a week in until I finally remembered my father's cell phone number. Apparently I had a psychotic/manic episode. I take medications now though.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a tie between my 6th birthday and my 21st.

When I turned 6, I came down with a nasty case of the flu. Not fun.

When I turned 21, I was going through a tough time at college. My best friend (and only reasonably close friend on campus) had moved to Taiwan a few weeks ago. I ended up sitting alone in my apartment doing homework and feeling depressed.

Fortunately, I did get to celebrate my 21st eventually. I came home for a visit a month later and went out to a bar with three of my closest friends. It was fun, but returning to college after that was especially difficult.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Edit! :]


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

^ That would be terrifying :hug


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I never liked birthdays much. For my last birthday I realized that I'm the only one of my siblings that my parents take out for their birthday because I have no one else to celebrate it with. That was pretty depressing.


----------



## haleyhartzo (Oct 29, 2014)

On my 16th birthday (almost a month ago) I spent it in a mental hospital, my social worker allowed a visit from my mother and grandmother for about twenty minutes. Before then we filled out residential paper work. I cried for a good part of the visit. For the rest of the day I was in a bad mood with severe anxiety and I kept having fits. When I got out a short while later they never made it up like they said they would. A word hasn't been said about it to this day and I still cry about it tbh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Once when I was a kid I accidentally set myself on fire a week or two before my birthday. Burned my leg really bad and was all bandaged up and could barely walk the day of my birthday.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

19 20 21 22 23 and 24 birthday without even conversation. Completely isolated. Yeah that ****ing sucks.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I spent my 17th birthday in an adolescent psychiatric ward. My family brought up a bday cake, but after they left the staff threw it in the trash.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I've had birthdays when i was a little kid where i was all stoked and excited.... then nothing happened. Everyone forgot my birthday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 21st birthday - 1996 - no driver's license.

.....earlier that month, my license had suddenly disappeared as I took a nap. For the next week, I looked all over my house, went to my university (looking all over the place including any lost and found), and could not find it. No proof I was 21!
All I got was a temporary license.

A year and a half later, I found my license in the bottom drawer of my brother's chest of drawers. He likely stole it (16 years old) to try and buy cigarettes with it. :roll


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

20 sucked. but that was my own pain.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

it was my 21st birthday. i wont go into detail but the day after i found this awesome site and found out about SA


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

My birthday is a sacred holiday and the only one worth celebrating.It is the day that I,the greatest human who has ever lived,came to be.I make a point to honor this day every year.Sure,not to many people celebrate it but that's only because they haven't met me otherwise they'd mark their calendars and count down the days.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

My 22nd birthday was the worst, but it was all self inflicted. I started drinking at 10am and then went on a smoking and fast food binge, ended up puking in the toilets of a pub before starting eating, drinking and smoking again. It got to the point where I was full up but kept eating junk and drinking beer for the sake of it. I also tried to get a homeless man to have lunch with me because I just wanted company and he said no, which made me feel worse. I did have a worthwhile conversation with him for a while though, and gave him some money to get some food.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

On my 20th birthday I was evicted by my landlord because my brother was sleeping with his wife and I swiftly moved that evening due to outrageous threats.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I was senior in high school, I was on a school trip during my birthday. No one remembered it was my birthday, including my "friends" at the time. And I didn't feel like saying "Hey, you've known me for several years now, but I just thought I'd let you know that today's my birthday."


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

There was my 19th, which was depressing mainly because all my friends ditched me on the first day I could legally drink when we were supposed to be going to the bar, and then to top it off my favourite sports team lost in the last game of the season for the championship on the same day.

Also when I turned 17 a homeless man stole my bicycle. ****er.

Nothing else comes to mind. I usually avoid setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

The one were i was set into this ****ty world


----------



## semmalove101 (Feb 10, 2014)

ha well this is kind of a more funny than tragic story, but on my 12th b.day I was blowing out the candles on my cake, and suddenly the leg of the table just *broke* and my cake and present fell on the ground. Luckily we had 2 cakes, and the party wasnt completely destroyed :b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No one said happy birthday to me on Facebook on my 30th birthday, except one cousin. And the only people in real life who said it were my parents and sister. That wasn't the worst birthday, but it was pretty pathetic for a 30th birthday.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I got 1 year older every birthday


----------

